# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  I'm surprised

## Becky Rosenow

Not to step on anyone's toes but I'm surprised that there are no other drivers for hire in Treasure Beach.
No disrespect to Treasure Tours, but I am surprised that there is no competition in the area for drivers services.

----------


## all smiles

Gary Brooks is another reputable, independent driver. I often take route taxis. It's not always time efficient, but good enough.
Sometimes, I charter a route taxi driver if I have shopping to do.

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Is Gary Brooks in Treasure Beach area?  How does one contact him?

----------


## all smiles

I sent his # to you via pm, at least I think I did...

----------


## Jim-Donna

I agree Gary Brooks is a good driver with fair prices.

----------


## Rumghoul

We always use Gary - nice guy and great driver!!

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Thank you!

----------

